# Detached Garage...Meter?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky1423 said:


> I have a possible detached garage job coming up.....friend of a friend, lucky me! I have not been to the house, just trying to get a jump on things. I am a new work residential guy, not much large scale existing work. My question is only about primary power. I have done plenty of detached garages, come off one of the panels, URD in the ground to sub-panel in garage, piece of cake...plenty of room to spare with load calculation in "new work." Most houses I do have 400A service. I know this existing house is only 200A and he wants arc welder, air comp....HVAC...the works. Atleast 100amp service in this new garage. Would I have to do a complete new service @ garage with meter? Does this require an additional street address (address A and address B) for permit pulling and POCO? I also heard some POCO will allow a dual tap of meter if there are 350's in the ground and a 320A rated meter can? I know I will have to contact the local POCO, but wanted some insight from fellow professionals....thanks guys


What is the total runing load in the house is he really drawing more than 100 amps as a continuas load?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Do a load calc on house. 
Do a load calc on new garage 
See if you have enough power or need a separate service on garage or bigger service on house.
Call poco see what they can give you. Most allow more than one service on the same address.


----------



## sparky1423 (Sep 18, 2010)

Load calculation would make sense, hopefully he has some gas appliances. Another thing, HO was thinking of putting a living quaters on second floor of garage...I told him to be careful, being detached the county might consider it some type of additional dwelling unit. That's why I was shooting for the seperate service. I'll have to wait and see when I am physically at the house. Thanks for the input.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

It would be good to point out to him that POCO will charge a set fee per month for that extra meter service plus kilowatts used.................


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mrmike said:


> It would be good to point out to him that POCO will charge a set fee per month for that extra meter service plus kilowatts used.................



They don't do that here. I don't know about in MD. Are you close to there?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I believe I would call poco and see about another service on the garage. If this is a business then he can write it off his taxes easier than if it is on the house meter. Of course, he probably will pay commercial rates.


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> They don't do that here. I don't know about in MD. Are you close to there?


 Are you saying that the power company does not charge a fee for a meter in a detached residential building other than the single family dwelling?


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I believe I would call poco and see about another service on the garage. If this is a business then he can write it off his taxes easier than if it is on the house meter. Of course, he probably will pay commercial rates.


 Thats the best way. One year uncle sam will let you detuct and the next year or so they wont. Its best if its totally seperate. Thats how I do mine.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> They don't do that here. I don't know about in MD. Are you close to there?


 I am in northern NY state.  What do they do in NC ? Do they Just add the kilowatts used from that other meter on to your house meter? Like I said it is a set fee here for each meter service, plus the kilowatts used....... you would get 2 seperate bills or more depending on how many services on the property.................


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Old man said:


> Are you saying that the power company does not charge a fee for a meter in a detached residential building other than the single family dwelling?




The meter gets it's own bill but not a "fee" for having 2 on the same address.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mrmike said:


> I am in northern NY state. What do they do in NC ? Do they Just add the kilowatts used from that other meter on to your house meter? Like I said it is a set fee here for each meter service, plus the kilowatts used....... you would get 2 seperate bills or more depending on how many services on the property.................



Each meter gets it's own bill but no "fee" is charged for the second meter. It's just one address with 2 power bills based on killowatt hours used. Like dennis said it could be at a higher rate though.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

sparky1423 said:


> I have a possible detached garage job coming up.....friend of a friend, lucky me! I have not been to the house, just trying to get a jump on things. I am a new work residential guy, not much large scale existing work. My question is only about primary power. I have done plenty of detached garages, come off one of the panels, URD in the ground to sub-panel in garage, piece of cake...plenty of room to spare with load calculation in "new work." Most houses I do have 400A service. I know this existing house is only 200A and he wants arc welder, air comp....HVAC...the works. Atleast 100amp service in this new garage. Would I have to do a complete new service @ garage with meter? Does this require an additional street address (address A and address B) for permit pulling and POCO? I also heard some POCO will allow a dual tap of meter if there are 350's in the ground and a 320A rated meter can? I know I will have to contact the local POCO, but wanted some insight from fellow professionals....thanks guys


If the garage is in Harford Co. I would do load calcs and stop in and see Milford at the co building. 2 meters will be a hassle.

Charlie


----------



## sparky1423 (Sep 18, 2010)

I've spoken to Milford a few times....good guy. I am pretty sure Baltimore Gas & Electric adds an additional fee for two seperate meters. I've also heard that a detached garage would be charged as a commercial kilowatt rate. In addition, there is a minimum Kilowatt hour charge, and I know this minimum will not be met. Sounds like the additional meter is a lose-lose situation...I am sure I can squeeze it in on the service calculation....most of it will be fixed in place appliances that I can derate.


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> The meter gets it's own bill but not a "fee" for having 2 on the same address.


 Then I misunderstood you. I thought you were saying that there was no charge for having an extra meter.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Old man said:


> Then I misunderstood you. I thought you were saying that there was no charge for having an extra meter.




I didn't know if he meant an extra "fee" or a bill but it appears he means both.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Each meter gets it's own bill but no "fee" is charged for the second meter. It's just one address with 2 power bills based on killowatt hours used. Like dennis said it could be at a higher rate though.


 
I think there is a misunderstanding here-maybe the way I wrote my reply or a combination of all of them. It isn't really an extra fee for the seperate meter. Both meters have a basic Service charge plus the kilowatts used. 
So, if you have a 2nd meter, that would have a monthly service charge-plus the kilowatts just like your main house meter---- and yes 2 seperate bills.
Even if there is little or no electricity used , you still have to pay that Basic service charge for that second meter .


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mrmike said:


> I think there is a misunderstanding here-maybe the way I wrote my reply or a combination of all of them. It isn't really an extra fee for the seperate meter. Both meters have a basic Service charge plus the kilowatts used.
> So, if you have a 2nd meter, that would have a monthly service charge-plus the kilowatts just like your main house meter---- and yes 2 seperate bills.
> Even if there is little or no electricity used , you still have to pay that Basic service charge for that second meter .




That is how it is here but the minimum charge for kilowatts used is not much. Even at the commercial rate.


----------

